# It's my time



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I am hesitate to post this because I don't want to sabotage myself. I have got to lose at least 50 lbs and get myself in better shape. Since I had cancer 6 years ago I have done nothing but become a couch potato. I didn't do much before that. I never have any energy and I have no strength. I have toyed with losing weight for a while but not seriously enough. Yesterday I had to move a half sheet of plywood and noticed how my arm muscles felt and how little strength I had. Not only that but, I bought lemon filled donuts from a friends daughter and I am ashamed to say I ate several of them. Last night I felt so bad and could not sleep and I know it was the donuts. 
I believe in giving everything to the Lord and I have prayed and ask for strength and guidance. Starting today I have set a goal of getting healthy. I don't believe in diets, per se, but in eating healthy. That, and getting exercise, slowly, are what I will do. I ask, humbly, for your prayers and good thoughts as I begin my long overdue journey.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Thank you for your prayers Rose. I don't have an elliptical yet but plan to get one. I cannot walk on treadmills because they hurt my legs.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Yoga! There are many types of yoga, go with a gentle routine and work up from there. Stretches strengthen and burn calories too.
Sun Salutation is a great movement to start with http://yoga.about.com/od/yogasequences/ss/sunsalutesteps.htm
There are 10 pages with pictures.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Good for you, we're here for you as we're all on this journey together. One day at a time....


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Prayers said for you Fae  It sounds like you've come to an internal, mentally healthy decision about this...so I know you'll succeed. 

I can not tell you the amount of energy I have now that I"m eating more healthily. Part of it, I know, is the balance. Another thing is...I"m going to plug a cereal here....if you can eat cereal, or like to...the Whole Grain Cheerios is very tastey, and is fortified with all the B vitamins and bunches of others. I know from past experience that when I'm not getting enough B vitamins, my mood plummets. Another cereal would be Total, but I just really like the crunchy little Os in my bowl 

Good luck with your new YOU!


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I have come to the point you are at! I am dealing with an unknown right now, I have some kidney stones and possible one kidney not functioning, its hard not to just give up on the good stuff I had started a few weeks ago, but I am not giving up, cause I am sure there are going to be more road blocks thrown at me. I too believe in the healthy eating and excercise, I started at my treadmill for 30 mins a day and so far have had no achy muscles, I am going to work back up to an hour over the next month. I know what works, its just doing it is the hard part. Hang in there, don't give up! Pam


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Thank you each for the encouragement. I need it. Marinemomtatt, thank you for the link. I have a dvd called beginner yoga and thought I would try that. I have so much trouble with my heart rate being to high and I get short of breath when I try to exercise. PamB I have had kidney stones and they sure hurt. I will keep you in my prayers and hope the kidney is working. I do eat cereal and I like the multi-grain cheerios and strawberry fields by kashi. Now if I could just get over my love of bacon!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

BACON!! oh man. Thing is...if you reduce your calories the entire day, and eat pretty balanced meals, you CAN have a treat now and then. Not 4 or 5 pieces, but 1 piece, maybe adding it to a lovely egg sandwich on whole grain bread. Or in an omelet with onions and green peppers (or hot peppers!).

I fried some up this morning for Artificer's breakfast and the smell was just so.....wonderful. But I found that after my initial "BACON! gotta have it!!" reaction, beating that down for the time it took to fry the stuff...I didn't want any. I'd already had my cheerios and fiberone...and I quite simply was NOT hungry. 

Just keep track of what you eat. every single thing, including the beverages. write them down. Studies (and my own experience) have shown that THAT is the single thing that helps the most people. Some use the diary as a way to count the calories, some turn it into a game (how can I get the most food for the fewest calories) and some use it to find out why they're feeling so tired....(usually because of a lack of protein). whatever the reason...it works for the majority of people trying to lose (or gain) weight.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

Fae said:


> I am hesitate to post this because I don't want to sabotage myself. I have got to lose at least 50 lbs and get myself in better shape. Since I had cancer 6 years ago I have done nothing but become a couch potato. I didn't do much before that. I never have any energy and I have no strength. I have toyed with losing weight for a while but not seriously enough. Yesterday I had to move a half sheet of plywood and noticed how my arm muscles felt and how little strength I had. Not only that but, I bought lemon filled donuts from a friends daughter and I am ashamed to say I ate several of them. Last night I felt so bad and could not sleep and I know it was the donuts.
> I believe in giving everything to the Lord and I have prayed and ask for strength and guidance. Starting today I have set a goal of getting healthy. I don't believe in diets, per se, but in eating healthy. That, and getting exercise, slowly, are what I will do. I ask, humbly, for your prayers and good thoughts as I begin my long overdue journey.



You will do great Fae

when it is "time to do it"---then the willpower, desire and motivation kick in....it does sound like your time.

I lost 70 lbs in 8 months eating light and healthy. I did moderate to light exercise, almost none, lol, cause I own a farm and work hard all day long..LOL

key is drink alot of water and eat healthy veggies and fresh foods.

you do that and yes your energy will return. Remember to change those habits and you will be fit for life! 

best of luck to you!


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

Bacon is fine in moderation as is any foods. Fresh popped popcorn is great also as a snack....along with making your own sweet potatoe crispy chips.

Key is to keep it to "foods" vs. lemon donuts, sugar soda, cake, doritos, nachos, etc. etc.

cut the junk, eat the good stuff and all should be very fine for you!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Thank goodness I don't drink soda. I used to drink nothing else years ago but quit drinking them at all. Why is it when you decide to break a bad habit like smoking or eating, that is all you want to do? I am not motivated to exercise enough at home so I am joining a wellness center. I have an appt. for the assessment tomorrow. I am still going to do the beginner yoga and I also have the Leslie Sansone walking dvd's and plan to start doing that a little each day. The encouragement from everyone really helps. I am so out of shape and get so out of breath from exertion(it scares me not to be able to breathe. That is how I quit smoking nearly 20 years ago) that I am really scared of the assessment but I will do what I can do and work from there.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I have only did yoga a few times but really liked it, I have the tape Yoga for Dummies, but the vcr player quit working, so I am looking for it cheap on dvd. I do have a yoga dvd given out my believe it or not McDonald's a few years back, that I should do. I find just getting started is the best thing.
I did the real age test and my age is about 6 yrs older than what I am. The website gives you lots of info too. go to Realage.com to check it out.
Hang in there. Pam


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

My vcr/dvd player is working fine if my son had just hooked it up right. I guess he has something that needed to go to the tv not hooked up so got to get that done and I am clueless about it. I go to realage everyday and also get a newsletter type thing(or tips) from them each day. My assessment went ok or at least I survived it. They will work me up a program in a few days but in the meantime I am doing the elliptical, threadmill and recumbent bike just to get moving. I was really worried about my heart rate but it only went to 145 and I think that is about my target heart range. I am eating really healthy and after not having any stomach problems for years, I had what felt like acid reflux 2 days in a row. I can eat all the junk and it does not bother me so I am puzzled.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

I am with you! My weight has steadily increased in the past 10 years. It is amazing home 5 pounds a year can add 50 in 10 years. I now weigh 210 lbs and have a goal of weighing 150, less if possible. I was overweight before, but did not have health issues, so was not too concerned with losing the weight. Now I am always tired, have had to go to the podiatrist for some foot issues, my asthma has gotten way worse, I have no strength and I have aches all the time. It really hit me when I realized I am the same weight I was when I was 9 months pregnant with DS. I remember how uncomfortable I felt and how I just wanted him outta there. I joined Weight Watchers with my SIL. I am hoping having some structure and someone to answer to will make it easier!

I realized on my birthday, when DH didn't get me a present or even a card, that I need to start taking care of myself and making myself a priority. Since it is obvious nobody else is going to.


----------



## HeatherC (Feb 11, 2010)

I have lost about 30-35lbs since last May. The progress hasn't been super-fast but it's been steady and easier to keep off! Here is what I did:

1.) Came to a place of just being sick of being overweight and prayed about it. I turned it all over to God and asked Him to help me.
2.) Ate breakfast everyday. It gets your metabolism going again because your body's in starvation mode from overnight. 
3.) Exercise in the morning if at all possible. It makes your metabolism work better all day.
4.) Try to eat every four hours to keep your body from going back into starvation mode (it's all about metabolism!).
5.) Don't eat carbs after 7pm because they take too long for your body to break down and you will be in bed before you burn them up. 
6.) Exercise 3-4 hours per week. Really work hard during that time. Combine cardio with strength training. Muscle burns fat even when you aren't exercising so get some muscle, girl!

I feel so good and strong. Also, I love seeing people I haven't seen in awhile because they are shocked and always complementary. Good luck and just know that you CAN do it! I never thought I really could until I finally did!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Fae,
Good for you! Making a well considered decision about this is a big part of the battle. I know what it is like to feel so weak you think you really can't do anything and I think the biggest wake up call in my journey so far is that God made me stronger than I think I am. For years after being in the hospital on forced be rest for 7 weeks because of a medical situation of my own and because I was so overweight, there were so many things I wouldn't do because I was afraid, like certain household and outside chores. I didn't have the energy to just get off the couch lots of days. I would have never thought that I could run or ride a bike or swim or stack wood... I was terrified of falling off of a bike because of my size. 

I did a lot of crying at first- letting myself grieve some things, including that I had let things get that far and that I was feeling so old so young. But in the beginning when I was still greiving, and it still felt so overwhelming, I had to choose a different goal, one that I could have hope for. I couldn't hope for weight loss yet, I felt too weak. So I chose getting active. 

I found the couch to 5k program, which tells you exactly how to go from being inactive to being able to run a 5k. It started with things like walking 30 min. I figured I could do that! When the running part of the schedule started, though, I had to be really patient with myself at first. I couldn't even do their schedule, which was designed for inactive people! So I had to modify it to fit me. The first day I tried to run, I stopped after 2 min and then spent 28 min. walking. 2 min was all I could do. The next day, I ran 3 min and walked 27. The next I ran 4 and walked 28min. It was what it was, and if I was going to change, I had to accept that. Eventually, I could run the whole 30 min. but I was running so slowly, that it did not equal a 5k distance, so I had to keep adding min. until I got to 3.2 miles. By then, I could add 3 min. at a time. Those small changes made me feel encouraged, and keep going. Eventually, I could run a 5k distance without stopping! 

In Dec. I did successfully run a 5k (3.2 miles). It took me almost an hour and I came in pretty close to last, but I ran the whole thing. There were tears at the end of the race for a different reason. I was remembering when I could not run 2 min. at a time. I was remembering when the words "can not" defined most of my decisions without my even knowing it. They were happy tears because that season of my life is now over. 

Recently, I bought myself a good bike. It is fun to ride. I forgot that riding a bike is fun.  I plan to tackle skiing next winter when I have lost a few more pounds. Were I to run a 5k now, I would come in pretty close to the middle of the pack with a fairly average time, even though I am still significantly overweight. (well, my time would be at the bottom of the range of average. L!) I am now training for a half marathon.

The good news is that I have lost about 30 lbs since the end of July. Still have 70 lbs to go. I am choosing to lose it slowly because I think that is healthier, though I am loosing faster now than in the beginning simply because muscle burns more calories than fat. I have hope for weight loss now that I couldn't have in the beginning. 

OK, so I hope my story will encourage you. I know feeling weak felt worse than being overweight did. I can't wait to hear your story, too. God has made us all stronger than we think we are. 

Cheering you on from here (and praying),
Cindyc.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

What an encouragement Cindy! thank you so much. I will come here often to be lifted up! Pam


----------



## ar_wildflower (Jan 2, 2010)

Fae you are so awesome! With the help of Jesus you are going to take your health and your life back. Remember that if you mess up (and you will, we all do) you just keep going and call out for the comfort of God. If we quit anytime we failed, no one would ever do anything.


----------

